# The Word You Dare Not Say(minor language used)



## TheGrandWriter (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a persuasive essay about why the use of the word '...' shouldn't be impermissible.

The Word You Dare Not Say
Chickenbutt. uh ohhhh


----------



## grant-g (Apr 1, 2012)

Strong conclusion. 

I have made note of the word in recent philosophical readings.  I recently read these, they were printed many hundreds of years ago.  In his _Foundation for the metaphysic of morals, _Immanuel Kant refers to the "Niggardly provisions of a stepmother."  

Niggardly, as many may have recognised, is a synonym for the word parsimony as is parsimony a synonym for the word niggardly.  

As you stated, however, the manner represented by your essay is a derived word, used as slang.  I must add, I agree with your statement that usage would or could bring forth the negation of "effect and offensiveness."


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 2, 2012)

GW, in a perfect world (I guess), that might happen. Maybe the c-word some people use to insult or refer to women would fall into the same useless fate. But both have a too long and ugly history to just fade into the woodwork. It was used as the lowest form of insult for decades to disgrace black people. 

The changeover of the word negro, according to people who remember, was sometime during the 1950s when black people requested/demanded to be referred to as colored. Even though the NAACP was founded sometime in the early 1900s, the term of "colored" to collectively refer to black people didn't really start happening until the 1950s. After that, when the black power movement started gaining momentum in the US in the 1960s, black people again wanted a change to align themselves with so-called "progressive" groups like the Black Panthers, and so the term "black" as a general collective description and reference was born. 

If I remember correctly, the term African-American started sometime during the 1990s. Apparently "black" started having some kind of negative cannotation to it, or they were just following along the lines of terms like "Italian-Americans", "Irish-Americans", etc. It is generally understood in the American media and the more liberal American culture, that black people should be referred to as African-American, though many blacks still just simply use black. 

I get by your essay that the reverse-psychology of making that word common will make its taboo label go away. With some words it does. Take the word "gay" for example. A long time ago, it used to mean carefree, happy, joyous. Then a small group of people, maybe sometime in the '60s or early '70s, took it for themselves and changed its definition to describe homosexual. I'll bet most people would have rather used its original definition since it is a beautiful little word, but whatever. The evolution of language I guess. Now, another group of people, not really defined because they can be anyone in general, sometimes use gay to describe something or someone that's lame, stupid, effete. You've probably heard it in the context of "He's so gay," even though the person they're describing clearly isn't. Or "That's so gay," even though they might be only describing an idiotic movie or a crappy party they have no interest in. Except, the gay community - who originally changed the definition of the word in the first place - is up in arms about this. They don't think it should be used at all now except with regards to a serious discussion about gay people. Anderson Cooper insisted that the _trailer _from a recent Vince Vaugn movie be changed to eliminate the scene where he's describing a Mini-Cooper as gay. A couple of years ago there was a lawsuit filed against one college student by another because the defendant used the term "That's so gay" when describing something they thought was ridiculous. I don't know what the outcome of that suit was, but I think the suit itself as well as the person who filed it was ridiculous. Things can get out of hand - on _either_ side - but I don't think, unless it's used as an insult, that gay has to be yet another taboo word that people have to stutter and excuse themselves in order to say it.

With the word nigger that will never be possible, but I absolutely agree 100% when you say there is a double standard with regard to the use of the word. I also agree blacks, and any group for that matter, can be just as racist as anyone. If it can't be said by everyone, it shouldn't be said by anyone. It's just as ugly no matter who says it. The words honkey and cracker, while used as insults against white people, don't carry anywhere near the same weight as nigger (Btw a long long time ago, "honkey" was a derisory slang word to describe Hungarians). I do not believe they should be used as insults either, but at what point do the word police draw the line?


It's true general curse words like shit or fuck are now part of most people's regular vocabulary, unfortunately. Recent studies have shown, however, that uttering one of these words while in a stressful situation actually provides a bit of relief, and I can attest to that. But anyway in this study two groups of people were made to stick their hands in ice water for as long as they could. One group was ordered not to yell any foul words, while the other group was told to curse away. Guess who kept their hands in the ice water longer? Try it at work - first when the boss isn't around - when something negative and unexpected happens. You'll feel better if only for a few seconds.  

Wrapping it up, some words will eventually become just another brick in our vocabulary wall, and others never will. Nigger is definitely one that never will, nor should it. Like many others, hopefully they'll just fade away as the years pass. Now just a few technical nits:



> If I was black, I’d be insulted. But worse than that are the blacks that get so upset and worked up over the use of the word ‘nigger’ that they would hurt the user *-* granted that he’s not black *-* over it.






> If we dislodged the giant stick in our asses?


 I'll admit though that dislodged sounds more painful than un-lodged! 


Also, try not to use as many "But"s at the beginning of sentences. It's no longer a hard & fast rule that you can't use it, but it should be used sparingly. Other than that, good work. I leave you now with a funny, interesting little scene from a GREAT movie on who can say the word and who can't. The name of that link was the video's original poster, not me.


Poolhall Junkies - Nigga - YouTube


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 6, 2012)

I seem to have wandered into some kind of alternative reality.

The use of cultural language has been studied until it has squealed. Yes language alters over time, yes it seems mad when you try to explain what constitutes offensive language.

The point is, you can speak as you wish but you will have to live with the consequences.  Some people will take offence and hit you, some will sue you and some  will roundly abuse you back. Probably using language you will find  offensive.

A group of youngsters full of testosterone will swear constantly to appear more aggressive. It's a competitive thing.  I would not swear at my mother. Respect.

The  'racist' term has a long and bloody history and is going to take some  time before it has any chance of rehabilitation. This is not the fault  of the ethnic group it has been used against. Too many times the victims  of crimes take the blame, it only gives the perpetrators an excuse to  carry on regardless. 

I do not wish to offend anyone so I self  censor. It is my choice, no one is standing behind me with a writ. Why  would anyone wish to offend someone?

The value of civility is a peaceful life. Neighbourliness is a force for good in society. Life is short, why spend it bringing trouble to your door?


----------

